# Best Spinning Rod For Money???



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I broke my old shakespeare rod last week on a huge rock fish so in the market for a medium action 2 piece spinning rod. What do you all think is the best rod for the money?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well you can get a berkly 2 piece cherrywood rod for cheap, I have one but its one piece and like it alot. All quantum makes a rod called Torison, they have it in 1 piece and 2 piece. My brother keeps that in his trunk and likes that alot too. You can buy either at walmart or dicks etc. and will run you about 20 bux!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

xuman3 said:


> I broke my old shakespeare rod last week on a huge rock fish so in the market for a medium action 2 piece spinning rod. What do you all think is the best rod for the money?


How much are you looking to spend? I got a nice 6'6" medium fast action 2 piece St. Criox rod for $100 (not for sale, thats what it cost to buy). And it is very nice. I haven't gotten to use it much because my car has a blown headgasket and I have been stuck for about a week now with no fishing. I get my car picked up either later today or tomorrow to be fixed. Got brand new head for it.  and getting it done free (yes he knows what he is doing). I am just glade it isn't warm enough for me to be using my float tube or I would REALLY be going nuts not being able to fish. I can walk to Greenlawn and fish I guess. I just aunt a fan of fishing waters that polluted (yes I know it has gotten alot better over the year, just not good enough for me yet). But being stuck like this is seriously tempting me to take that walk anyways. At least if I do go fish there, I could meet a few OGFers there. Some of you fish there alot from some of the post I have read. GRRRRRRRR just typing about fish like this is getting to me. Just 1/2 more week and I will be back on the water (I hope).


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

I've always done well with Berkleys.Can't beat 'em for the $.


----------



## PatMcD (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd rather have a cheap one piece than an intermediate two piece


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You can't beat the Ugly Stick Lite rods. I used to have the mindset that the more money a rod costs, the better it is. I now have a basement full of St Croixs and Fenwicks that don't get used because I grab the Ugly Sticks.

The regular Ugly Sticks have the foam handle, the Lites have a cork handle.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Berkley lightning rod hands down. Extreme sensitivity for a rod so cheap!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It all depends on how much you want to spend. The following are what I have in spinning: Berkely Cherrywood, Ugly Stik, Ugly Stik Lite, and an older Zebco Rhino Rod. 

Cherrywood: $20 each (Ultra Light and Medium Heavy)
Ugly Stik: $30 each (Medium)
Ugly Stik Lite: $40 each (Medium Light)
Rhino Rod: $20 each (Medium Light)

My Rhino Rod is 9 years old and it is still works like a dandy so I am assuming the new ones are the same too. They look to be constructed the same way. The Rhino Rod pretty much is a just a carbon copy of an Ugly Stik in my opinion if you look at it close enough. 

Overall, I like them all but they all are of various length and action so I cannot give you an exact comparion between each one but they all perform well and provide good sensitive feelings. I would suggest you go and check them all out and see which one feels right for you because everyone's opinion differs from one to another.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got 6 Lightning Rods in various weights and lengths. I like the feel and weight a lot more than the Ugly Sticks which always seem too soft to me. The basic rod costs $29 everywhere - basically the same as the Ugly Sticks. I used to think the rod didn't matter that much until one of the old time regulars on C.J. suggested that I try the L.R. It makes a world of difference for jigging especially. I have had some issues with the handles on the Lightning Rod spinning rods. The screw-down piece above the reel is not as substantial as it should be. 

MC


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

WARNING: I had a Berkley Cherrywood last year and it only lasted 1 month and the tip broke. I took it out to fish with one day and as I cast I kept wondering why it was casting like crap. After taking a closer look, I noticed the problem. The eye had somehow broke halfway off the rod, so I took it back and exchanged it for a Zebco indistructible. Great rod too for the money. But now I have a St. Croix and my girl uses the Zebco.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the Fish Eagle II from Cabela's. Will run you about $70. The great thing about Cabela's is they will exchange it if it breaks. I broke about 2 inches off my rod 2 years ago (my fault) and they gave me a brand new one after I had used it for about 7 months!


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys, still up in the air, a friend bought a St. Crois Triumph and he loves it, might give that a try.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i too am in the market for a new spinning rod.... ive mainly been a fan of shakespeares mainly because of cost.... but i just broke this rod which ive only had about 2 months.... so i think its do for a change... i think i might get a lightning rod or and ugly stick

im guessing it had a fracture that i didnt see because its really odd to see a rod break like this


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i too am in the market for a new spinning rod.... ive mainly been a fan of shakespeares mainly because of cost.... but i just broke this rod which ive only had about 2 months.... so i think its do for a change... i think i might get a lightning rod or and ugly stick


How did you do that?
Big fish?
Or Big Accident?
Etc.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> How did you do that?
> Big fish?
> Or Big Accident?
> Etc.


welll a combination of a northern pike and it may have gotten crunched in the bed of my truck because i have a utility type box (more like a box with tools in it bungied in the bed) come loose but i didnt think it crunched the rods cause they looked fine.. then i went down to a breakneck creek and had a pike get just a little airborn on a spinnerbait and trash a bit and then crack and then he threw the bait.... he wasnt that big maybe 20-24" but was just feisty as all hell.... look what he did to the spinnerbait... 

so id say its a little bit of both.... part accident with the box and part feisty fish..... eitherway its broken and i need a new one









hard to see but theres some nice teeth marks and a lot of paint missing

oh well...found a 7' medium action shakespeare with a cork handle (the excursion series i think) that looks nice but i think ima still go with an ugly stik or lightning rod


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Cabela's Tourney Trail IM 7 buy one get one free ---$60
Cabela's Pro-Guide IM6 buy one get one free --- $40
Cabela's TXS $100 on sale $60


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

Pflueger Trion has seemed to be a very nice rod.Mine is fitted with a President reel.Makes for a very nice and balanced rig.I fished Berkley Lighting Rods for a few years until I broke two in one year.Also a decent rod.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm a Cabela's FishEagle II fan as well. I also have some of there other rods. I've had them to long to exercise the warranty, though. Berkley's lightning rod is a good "cheap rod" choice. Also, you might try one of "Dicks" $40 rods, there really nice for the money. Another dirt cheap, decent rod, is the "Rapala's". They run around $15-$19, and they are actually pretty nice for the money. It has alot to do with the style of fishing you do. I use my better stuff on the boat, but I take the cheaper stuff wading.>BornToFish


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Alot of ugly sticks fans I see, I'd prefer to fish with a stronger rod, ugly sticks do not have enough back bone. Plus every single rod but my noodle rod I own is one piece.
Rod prefrence is a big deal to me, I only use what I am confortable with.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i contradicted myself and i bought a medium action shakespeare excursion 7' 1 piece rod with a nice long cork hand and i took it out to lake hodgeson today and it worked like a charm

ive always prefered medium action rods


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, i decided to to the 6'6" medium power, fast action, St. Croix Triumph. It worked like a charm this week, very strong rod for the sensitivity. The only beef I have with it is the grip near the reel. The black is exposed which I like but the threads are on their as well and after casting from 6:44 till 10:30 yesterday, my fingers got a little sore but man that rod worked like a gem, got me my limit of eyes plus quite a few junk fish.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

xuman3 said:


> Well, i decided to to the 6'6" medium power, fast action, St. Croix Triumph. It worked like a charm this week, very strong rod for the sensitivity. The only beef I have with it is the grip near the reel. The black is exposed which I like but the threads are on their as well and after casting from 6:44 till 10:30 yesterday, my fingers got a little sore but man that rod worked like a gem, got me my limit of eyes plus quite a few junk fish.


Um, what do you mean by threads?


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

i'm liking my ne GS IM8 series from Gander mt. it's about 65 tax titlte out the door. i think it is made by st croix


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

where the reel attaches to the rod, it seems that there is extra threading to accomodate large size reels but mine doesn't need it all.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

XUMAN3, I second your choice I also have and love one of the new triumph series 6'6" (1 piece)
I know exactly what your talking about with the reel seat, On the new premiers series they turned the reel seas around so the screw end is toward the butt of the rod ($30 more  )

I also have become partial to gander mountain guide series rods, because of gander's return policy. They are esentially the same rod as the triumph I hear they come from the same factory overseas, Same price, just better customer service at Gander.
I also fish the Maumee and it's a quick drive to get a rod replaced.

Anyways... Im sure you'll love it. If the reel seat continues to dig into your hand, I have used athletic tape over the threads.
--Coach


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

xuman3 said:


> where the reel attaches to the rod, it seems that there is extra threading to accomodate large size reels but mine doesn't need it all.


Ok, I understand you now.


----------

